# Project "FISH PATROL"...Jeep Cherokee



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I'm proud to present "Fish Patrol" my new old fishin' truck.










The first modification has been made by the addition of a Yak/Surf Rod rack... 

Next on the list will be a set of tires, since these BFG's have seen better days.

Also in the works may be on-board air, overhead rod storage, off road lighting, and maybe even a small lift.

I'll refer to this thread as I work on it!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice looking ride.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Alright. Good little vehicles. I just let a friend borrow my truck to haul some lumber and I just washed his 2000 Jeep Cherokee. It's got 180,000 and no major mechanical issues yet. I did scrape the side of it with a uhaul a month or so ago when we were helping someone move, but the body shop did a good job of fixin it.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

congrats to one XJ owner to another...

what is the yak thing you added to the roof?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Just a Bell Universal roof rack from Advance Auto parts. I had used it on another truck for hauling surf rods. Took the suction cup feet off, and secured it to the existing luggage rack on the Cherokee. 

Took it fishing last week with the Yak on top, and it performed flawlessly.

Got it for 49 bucks on sale. 

There was a thread about this rack a while back....I'll see if I can find it...

Nope, No luck....Too far back, I guess. I'll give ya some details about the rack if ya want....


----------



## damifinowfish (May 29, 2006)

Nice.

The XJ's is one of the best all around trucks that I have owned.

Damifinow fish


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Are you gonna spray it with Pledge every time you get home from fishing?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

woo... i just noticed that you got the Classic... I have a classic also. being able to drive 4x4 full time is a nice feature with a classic...

does your driver side speaker go on and off? Thats a special feature on these trucks... badge of honor... 

anybody knows why my radio buttons don't light up bright as before? could it be the battery?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> woo... i just noticed that you got the Classic... I have a classic also. being able to drive 4x4 full time is a nice feature with a classic...
> 
> does your driver side speaker go on and off? Thats a special feature on these trucks... badge of honor...
> 
> anybody knows why my radio buttons don't light up bright as before? could it be the battery?


SS..

Mines a part time X-fer case, Select-Trac, as opposed to Auto Trac, I believe the terminology goes.

Driver's side speaker works fine, but the child lock for the pwer windows is defective, and nobody else but the driver can roll down windows...

Don't know about the radio...

Well, for now, I've decided against a lift, but I have ordered a set of 30x9.50 BFG AT's on the series 97 Rock crawler wheels. Got a wonderful deal online, with a 100.00 rebate on the tires, and free shipping. Mounted/Balanced and to my door with new caps and lugs for $648.00. Just the tires were gonna cost me near that much locally, so it's like I get the wheels for FREE!

I've also done a radiator flush, changed all the fluids, new wiper blades, etc.

The interior didn't clean up as well as I hoped, so I put on a set of Mossy Oak seat covers, heavy duty black floor mats front and back to catch water/mud/sand, and a steering wheel cover as the leather wrap on the wheel is pretty worn.

Next up is some tie down points fore and aft for the 'Yak bungees, and maybe figure out a couple of black PVC rod holders for the front, and maybe some off road lighting....

More later..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Update...*

Since it appears that Ernesto is gonna keep me inland this week, I decided to work on the Jeep a little...

Here's a couple shots of the progress so far...

Two rod holders made of square metal tubing obtained for free from a buddy, and some black PVC left over from a previous pier cart. I also added two eye hooks for securing 'Yak bungees.










The PVC is secured with 3/8" Zip-Tyes that I found lying around at the Railroad... 










Here's the interior, after clean up and Mossy Oak seat cover installation...










And I just thought this thing was funny as hell... 










More to come...


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

nice....


----------



## tarponman62 (Feb 5, 2005)

Sweetttttttttttttttttt!


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

TWO rod holders? Come on Willis, you can do better than that. Where you gonna put the other 14 rods you normally take fishin'?

You need AT LEAST SIX rod holders on the front, and don't forget the bait bucket and the cast net bucket.

You were right about the Pledge - made my Jeep really shiny and it smells good too. Used to smell like fish, now it smells like lemons...










Looks like you need to get a putty knife and scrape some of them dead Georgia bugs off the front end of Fish Patrol too.

And never mind Mossy Oak. You need to get some of those Zippy Hippy seat covers from Walmart like I got...


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Very Nice!! Can I bum a ride lol


----------



## spennfish (Apr 3, 2005)

I got a 2000 XJ as well. I love it!!. Goes anywhere anytime. Few minor problems, the driver side speaker problem as well ( putting new wiring in and new speakers soon) and for some reason I cannot for the life of me get the back hatch to open. I have done everything except take the inside cover off. Other than a few nicks and scrapes in good shape. Thinking about a lift kit and larger tires so if there any suggestions I will be glad to accomodate any ideas.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I've done the research, and it's gonna take a 3" lift to get 31's under a Cherokee....There are ALL Kinds of lifts, but to do it right and avoid any problems such as "Death Wobble" and driveline vibrations that EAT U-joints and other stuff, it's gonna cost some money. To the tune of about 1200-1500 bucks.....That's a LOT of cash to gain 1/2" of ground clearance. I expect that acceleration and mileage would suffer pretty bad, too. 

Mine's gonna ride just fine on a new set of 30x9.50's, since the whole object of this excercise was CHEAP, CHEAP, CHEAP!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> TWO rod holders? Come on Willis, you can do better than that. Where you gonna put the other 14 rods you normally take fishin'?
> 
> You need AT LEAST SIX rod holders on the front, and don't forget the bait bucket and the cast net bucket.
> 
> ...



Them bugs WON'T COME OFFThey've eaten into the paint....My Cuz didn't EVER wash the danged thing.

Anyway, I'm interested in RESULTS, not a paint job...

I am thinking of making two more holders, though...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Hey RR,

Nice rig...gotta love those Jeeps! I have a Jeep Cherokee as well. Put new shocks all around and new leaf springs on the rear - raised the rear 6". Think I'm going to put in new coil springs on the front to finish it off.

Have a rod rack (Thule ski rack) on top, and a Hidden Hitch Front end receiver for my rod/cooler rack. Also have a Rear end receiver for a flat loader that I can also place coolers on and get into the back of the jeep easily. 

You're on your way!!  

FB


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey, FB..

How 'bout a pic of your rig...???

I love the idea of a front reciever, I could carry a REAL spare tire!!! Might have to do that...


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

RR, don't have a pic to load yet. When I get home, I'll snap one and then load it up to show ya.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

What did you use the Lemon Pledge for?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey, FB..

How 'bout a pic of your rig...???

I love the idea of a front reciever, I could carry a REAL spare tire!!! Might have to do that...

HELP!!!....MODERATOR....

I don't know what in the heck happened here.... I've seen double posts, but not triple...

Clean this up if you please.....


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Fishbreath said:


> What did you use the Lemon Pledge for?



That's just Surf fish giving me crap.... 

Actually, I DO use it to wipe down fishin' rods.


----------



## spennfish (Apr 3, 2005)

*Rr*

You say a 3" kit will only give me 1/2" clearance? how is that so? What did the 30.9X50 give you in clearance. You are about dead on $ for the kit I checked into but that did include the 31" tires and a new set of rims.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

You've got yourself one good looking rig, I've got a 1989 cherokee that I'm fixing up and have been for a year, thinking about a putting two new blk. bumpers on, one with a front receiver hitch for my cooler/rod holder,I've got a rod rack on the inside that Hat80 put on the site a few years ago but modified it a little to fit the cherokee. Will be getten four new rims(15X8) and rubber in the next few months.Maybe some day I'll be finished with mine and will post pictures of it.TRIGGER


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

spennfish said:


> You say a 3" kit will only give me 1/2" clearance? how is that so? What did the 30.9X50 give you in clearance. You are about dead on $ for the kit I checked into but that did include the 31" tires and a new set of rims.


The ONLY place you get ground clearance is BIGGER TIRES. The lowest point on any vehicle is the differentials, and the ONLY way to get them off the ground is TIRE.....

A 30x9.50 fits with no modification, and gives 9" of ground clearance at the front diff, and about 8-1/2" at the rear (the rear diff is bigger).

A 31" tire would give only another 1/2" because you have to divide the difference between the top and bottom of the tire.

The 31" is also an inch wider, which compounds the problem of the tight wheel wells on the Cherokee.

My truck has the 190hp 4.0 HO, and 3.55 gears. It could pull the 31's, but it'd make it sluggish. If your truck has 3.08 or 3.23 gears, 31's WOULD KILL IT. It wouldn't even get out of it's own way.

I've been messin' with 4x4's all my life, and after WANTING to get 31's and exploring every angle, it's my educated opinion that 1/2" of ground clearance is NOT WORTH the extra expense and hassle.

Besides, I've done a little Off-Road with this thing at the sand dunes, and in some river swamp near my house, and it's performance with the worn out 9.50's surprised me. 

It'll be fine for doing a little light Wheelin' on the beach, to get to some fishin' spots.


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Railroader said:


> That's just Surf fish giving me crap....
> 
> Actually, I DO use it to wipe down fishin' rods.


Fishin' Rods? I just wiped down the whole JEEP with Pledge. Shiny. Smells great. Wonder if that stuff would work on the inside of my bait cooler?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Railroader said:


> Just a Bell Universal roof rack from Advance Auto parts. I had used it on another truck for hauling surf rods. Took the suction cup feet off, and secured it to the existing luggage rack on the Cherokee.
> 
> Took it fishing last week with the Yak on top, and it performed flawlessly.
> 
> ...


Yep .. RR helped me out with that (thanks again by the way). Its a GREAT deal. I paid 10 more than RR did as I had to order mine online but it has been worth it!!.

RR man you gotta nice ride there! Congratulations!!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Jeep stuff*



Railroader said:


> I've done the research, and it's gonna take a 3" lift to get 31's under a Cherokee....There are ALL Kinds of lifts, but to do it right and avoid any problems such as "Death Wobble" and driveline vibrations that EAT U-joints and other stuff, it's gonna cost some money. To the tune of about 1200-1500 bucks.....That's a LOT of cash to gain 1/2" of ground clearance. I expect that acceleration and mileage would suffer pretty bad, too.
> 
> Mine's gonna ride just fine on a new set of 30x9.50's, since the whole object of this excercise was CHEAP, CHEAP, CHEAP!


Search for four wheel drive catalog on the net here. They have a free Jeep catalog that has tons of stuff to build, rebuild, repair and fix up jeeps. They have a catalog specifically for the XJ. (and its free)


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Yak transport system...*

I think I've perfected my transport system for the Yak....

It's fast, easy, redundant, secure, and road tested to 80 MPH...

What y'all think???








































Seems to work really well, so far, but if you see any problem I've missed, feel free to CRITICIZE...(Surf Fish  )


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

looks good to me ... just don't turn on yer rear windshield wiper


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Really Nice setup*

Railroader


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Well....Scratch that!!! 

I was making it harder than it was.....I just found out the four of these...











...pulled a little tighter, makes it a whole bunch more secure than pullin on the ends. It also allowed me to center the 'Yak a little better on top of the truck..


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Railroader said:


> I think I've perfected my transport system for the Yak....
> 
> It's fast, easy, redundant, secure, and road tested to 80 MPH...
> 
> ...


I think you should ditch the bungies & get some real tie down straps. Those rubber bungies are famous for breaking w/o giving much (if any) warning. They have also been known to litterally put peoples eye out. You can get 4 pretty good quality tie downs for about $20 and I gurantee that everything will be more secure.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The bungees are a calculated risk. EASY on and off, and the rubber bungees "stick" to the plastic 'Yak and hold without slipping, or creating any crushing force to deform the 'Yak. Left in the sun with ratchet type tie downs, if you get 'em too tight, something's gonna give, and it'll be the 'Yak, too loose and they slip...

That's the reason for using four bungees...I can lose two and still be fine.

I tried the nylon web tie downs and in my situation, the bungees hold better without stressing the 'Yak.

I will keep an EYE on them (Ha Ha) and toss them when the first crack appears.


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Son, I see a good looking F-series parked under the canopy.


----------



## notso (Jul 18, 2005)

Fair enough, they just scare the crap out of me. I've thought I had broken bones a couple times from the far end "popping loose" as I was trying to hook the closer end. One more word of caution, NEVER stand in line w/ the bungee when stretching it to hook/unhook it. That's how the folks lost eyes


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Where's the other half of the kayak, inside the Jeep ?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Overhead Rod Storage....*

I solved the overhead rod storage problem for a grand total of $11.95. I found a Berkley Rod holder at a local tackle shop, covered in dust....

Holds four rods down the centerline, very nicely. Installation was a snap, took about 10 minutes and four screws...

The front was a bit of a figuring out process, as I did not want screws thru the roof.... 

I ended up taking an old motorcycle license plate, cutting it in half, and screwing the front holder to a piece on each side, with the headliner sandwiched between... 




















Auxillary lighting for the back is next....


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Get some old carpet padding to wrap them reels up with or they'll beat each other to death when you go round a corner.

Are you ever going fishing again or you just gonna stay home and play with your Jeep?

And get a new front tag - you come across the border with that thing on there and you're gonna get shot at.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Surf Fish said:


> And get a new front tag - you come across the border with that thing on there and you're gonna get shot at.



Those who would shoot at me for that tag either can't shoot for shizit, or don't own guns....No worries!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Damn GEORGIA  Now I see where you been hidin!  FrigginSWEET man! Hey bring that tag on down here,All I can see yoiu need now is a big ol "******* Connection" sticker for the rear window!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

barty b said:


> All I can see yoiu need now is a big ol "******* Connection" sticker for the rear window!


Workin' on it......

Tires and wheels should be here today, too!


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

What ya gonna do for onboard air? 

Tie that yak with some real rope or tiedown straps with ratchet, if you want a ticket, don't use them. To prevent your yak from getting sun heated dents, don't keep it on top when you are not going to use it for a while.

Be carefull buying compressors, many will not do what you want them to do. Those of us that have on board air can save you lots of money if you listen to what we have to say, before you buy. PM me & I will explain. If you plug it into your cigar lighter that is not onboard air.
Jim


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Sweet truck love the tag,Iwill buy the beer and bait lets go fish.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

longcast said:


> What ya gonna do for onboard air?
> 
> Tie that yak with some real rope or tiedown straps with ratchet, if you want a ticket, don't use them....
> Jim


On board air has been deemed unnecessary at this point, but I'd love to see how you set yours up, just for reference.

Are you telling me that rubber bungees are illegal??? Pray do elaborate!!


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Wheels and tires arrived today...... 

I came home from fishing this afternoon and found a pallet under my carport......











And here is where the pimpin' shall end for now....Gotta spend some cash on boring crap like new brake pads, air filter, belt, etc... 

Also gotta do some FISHIN'!!!! That's what this whole thing was about, anyway!


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

can i have your tires????? lol everytime i get enough money to buy those BFG ATs for my truck i end up spending it on a shimano trinidad instead lol


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

OK RR it is starting to look to perrty to fish out of. Like I said Ill buy the beer and bait lets hook up.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I don't drink anymore, but the reds will be at JaxPier soon, and I hear that Nassau Sound is cranking up..... I fish every nearly every Wednesday, and most Tuesdays....


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

You got a heck of a deal on those wheels and tires.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

tires and rims looking real nice rroader... I like the black rims..


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

The wife says it looks like it oughta be sitting by R. Lee Ermey's tent on Mail Call..... 

Just the effect I was aiming for.....  

Barring any big unseen problems, the tab for the whole thing is just under $5300....That includes the new "shoes".

I'd say that I have accomplished my original goal of a cheap, reliable, and capable fishin' buggy. 

On a 187 mile round trip yesterday, it got me 22.5 MPG, running 60-65MPH. 

That'll do!


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

R R the black straps put on unequal tension on the yak. As you have said, they are hard to pull tight. They don't slide like you think they should. Ozone will break down that kind of rubber quickly. Hav you ever seen a truck useing that black type strap holding anything other than tarps?(that is by somebody that who is not just plain stupid) Ever see a truck going down the road with that kind of strap holding down lumber, plumbing supplies, ductwork? Anything like that? If you look at what others do you won't see that strap holding down anything but tarps. There is a mighty big air current catching the front of that yak while you go down the road. If the yac comes loose the car behind will prolly sue you. Please use something that is designed for doing the job of holding your yak to your rack.

Send me your email addr & I will send you picks of my onboard air compressor. I can run airtools with it . My email is in my profile.
Jim
longcast


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

Railroader said:


> I don't drink anymore, but the reds will be at JaxPier soon, and I hear that Nassau Sound is cranking up..... I fish every nearly every Wednesday, and most Tuesdays....


 Lets just hook up for some of that north beach fishing,Ill bring the soda.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

PM sent Seajay...


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

longcast said:


> R R the black straps put on unequal tension on the yak. As you have said, they are hard to pull tight. They don't slide like you think they should. Ozone will break down that kind of rubber quickly. Hav you ever seen a truck useing that black type strap holding anything other than tarps?(that is by somebody that who is not just plain stupid) Ever see a truck going down the road with that kind of strap holding down lumber, plumbing supplies, ductwork? Anything like that? If you look at what others do you won't see that strap holding down anything but tarps. There is a mighty big air current catching the front of that yak while you go down the road. If the yac comes loose the car behind will prolly sue you. Please use something that is designed for doing the job of holding your yak to your rack.
> 
> Send me your email addr & I will send you picks of my onboard air compressor. I can run airtools with it . My email is in my profile.
> Jim
> longcast


Your objections are noted, and over-ruled....The Prostitution rests.... 

Seriously, it's a strong, secure, easy, and perfectly legal set-up. I'll keep a good watch on the straps for any damage and deterioration.

Once it's on there, I can shake the whole truck with the 'Yak, and nothing budges.

I'm gonna run it!


----------

